# Severe storm warning for northeast US



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Supposed to get 1-2 feet of snow between Monday and Wednesday. Will miss Canada but hit the US from Connecticut to Washington DC.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Funny. It's been a very dry April out here on the Coast.... 12 C.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Yep, went for a jog in a t-shirt today...as Steve said...a balmy 12 degrees. Lotusland indeed.

Actually would have been nice to get a bit of snow this winter...doesn't look like it will happen.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

steve41 said:


> Funny. It's been a very dry April out here on the Coast.... 12 C.


Dry? Where have you been lately... http://www.vancouversun.com/technology/Rainfall+warning+issued+south+coast/10752689/story.html

Record setting warmth for sure, though. It was 15C here today, which broke the old record for the date of 13.5C. We've had a lot of these warm days this fall/winter.

Actually, today was actually the warmest day I've recorded in the entire month of January on my personal weather station since 2004 when I started keeping track.

Vancouver was almost as warm as here... http://www.vancouversun.com/news/me...couver+temperature+record/10759566/story.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

steve41 said:


> Funny. It's been a very dry April out here on the Coast.... *12 C*.


 ... nice ... enjoy it while it's available. Although Ontario and Quebec will not be hit by the Monday's snowstorm as the Maritimes and Eastern coast, we'll be in for another deep freeze... brrrrs...


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Weather summary for coastal British Columbia issued by Environment
Canada at 8:35 P.M. PST Sunday 25 January 2015.

Numerous daily record-high temperatures were set Sunday. Mild
Pacific air from the sub-tropics flooded into Southern BC.

The following is a temperature summary from Environment Canada. 
Temperatures are in degrees Celsius.

White Rock
New record 15.3
Old record 12.6 in 2005
Records started in 1929

Abbotsford Airport
New record 14.9
Old record 13.5 in 2005
Records started in 1945

Pitt Meadows
New record 14.3
Old record 12.8 in 2014
Records started in 1994

Vancouver Airport
New record of 14.1
Old record of 11.8 in 1992
Records started in 1937

Hope Airport
New record 13.9
Old record 11.5 in 1984
Records started in 1938

Lillooet
New record of 13.0
Old record of 11.1 in 1931
Records started in 1882

Port Alberni
New record of 12.5
Old record of 10.2 in 1984
Records started in 1970

Comox Airport
New record 12.4
Old record 12.2 in 1947
Records started in 1945

Powell River
New record 11.9
Old record 11.6 in 2003
Records started in 1954

Whistler
New record 8.9
Old record 7.6 in 2014
Records started in 1977

Please note that this summary may contain preliminary or unofficial 
information and does not constitute a complete or final report.

End


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Pretty rough in Labrador and Newfoundland apparently.

154 kmh winds...........road crews taken off the roads...........ferries grounded...........

Ontario...........bitterly cold. Warming centres have opened 24 hours a day now.

It is going to be a brutal day to get the kids off to school. I think we are taking the grandson today as he slept over..........got to bundle up for the wait for the school bell..........

Got a new Arctic type of coat and long johns.............so I am better prepared than two weeks ago.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Pretty rough in Labrador and Newfoundland apparently.
> 
> 154 kmh winds...........road crews taken off the roads...........ferries grounded...........
> 
> ...


A snowmaggedon superstorm for the east coast. Hardly news these days with global warming.

What happened to the Polar Vortex?...it's still here in parts of Canada..except for LotusLand and Calgary.
They will get theirs though! I summon the Polar Vortex to retreat via Calgary and Vancouver next month. :biggrin:


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

nathan79 said:


> Dry? Where have you been lately...


Yes.... the West coast, Vancouver, the Valley and the Sunshine coast got nailed, but the East coast of the Island is in a rain shadow.... we had virtually no rain.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Must be nice. 

-25 with wind in Ottawa now.

#whydoIlivehere


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Right. Global Warming causes record cold and snowstorms. The bullshit just never stops does it. Next we will have the Global Warming Ice Age.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Atlantic Canada snowstorm projections: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/atlantic-canada-snowstorm-update/41218989


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

steve41 said:


> Yes.... the West coast, Vancouver, the Valley and the Sunshine coast got nailed, but the East coast of the Island is in a rain shadow.... we had virtually no rain.


That's fair enough. It just seemed misleading to imply that the coast has been dry lately, aside from very specific microclimates. I talked to someone from Shawnigan Lake near Victoria who only got 17 mm, but most other places in southwestern BC got between 60 and 100+ mm.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check this forum for minute-by-minute updates from NE US... http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=32154&st=2540


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Right. Global Warming causes record cold and snowstorms. The bullshit just never stops does it. Next we will have the Global Warming Ice Age.


 ... good suggestions for new movies titles... better than IceAge2 or Frozen2 (no imagination). :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> A snowmaggedon superstorm for the east coast. Hardly news these days with global warming.
> 
> What happened to the Polar Vortex?...it's still here in parts of Canada..except for LotusLand and Calgary.
> *They will get theirs though! I summon the Polar Vortex to retreat via Calgary and Vancouver next month.* :biggrin:


...now now now, be nice - we will "share" our cold, frosty, snowy weather with fellow Vancouverites and Calgarians. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Next we will have the Global Warming Ice Age.


How about a title that I know you'll believe in: '*Global Cooling/LIA-2'*. 

After 370 years, is another 'Maunder Minimum' coming our way? [aka prolonged sunspot minimum].
http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterfe...bal-warming-alarmists-global-cooling-is-here/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Does the above also resembles some stock chart :confused2: ? :tiger:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Right. Global Warming causes record cold and snowstorms. The bullshit just never stops does it. Next we will have the Global Warming Ice Age.


I think you need to look up the definition of *Global* And while you're there, ignorance


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Does the above also resembles some stock chart :confused2: ? :tiger:


Yes, now is the time to sell all of your hot air ... get out before the polar bear market hits!


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Ouch I feel for those down East, have to hunker in!

We get some nasty -30C stretches but no real major storms and a few extra logs on the fire gets you thru.......


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I know what Global means and last time I looked, the United States was part of the globe. Even though they may not want to admit it.

I looked up Ignorance and there was your picture.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I know what Global means and last time I looked, the United States was part of the globe. Even though they may not want to admit it.


Part of the globe, not the entire globe as you and the US apparently think. It's irrelevant to claim there's no global warming based a NE US storm or the shrinkage in your backyard.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm just pulling your chain. The global warming scam is a dead letter since Goldman Sachs pulled the plug .


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Weather summary for New Brunswick issued by Environment Canada at 
8:52 A.M. AST Wednesday 28 January 2015.

An intense low pressure system brought blizzard conditions to New
Brunswick Tuesday and early this morning. The system spread 15 to 50 
cm of snow over much of the province. Near zero visibilities were 
reported throughout the day.

The following is a summary of snowfall amounts and peak winds 
received by Environment Canada as of 8:00 A.M. AST Wednesday.

Please note that this summary contains preliminary or unofficial 
information and does not constitute a complete or final report.
In some cases snowfall amounts have been estimated.

Snowfall peak wind gusts
(centimetres) (kilometres per hour)

Manned observation sites

Moncton 41 117
Saint John 47 85
Gagetown 26 76
Bathurst 20 52

Unmanned observation sites

Point Lepreau 27 83
St Stephen - 74
Grand Manan 24 100
Fundy Park 25 46
Mechanic Settlement 20 85
Bouctouche - 70
Kouchibouguac 51 67
Miramichi - 56
Bas Caraquet 16 78
Red pines 22 45
Doaktown 20 59
Woodstock 21 48

Volunteers observations

Millville 35 -
Fredericton north 34 -
Miramichi 29 -
McNamee 29 -
St Quentin 24 -

End

Weather summary for Nova Scotia issued by Environment Canada at
9:16 A.M. AST Wednesday 28 January 2015.

An intense low pressure system brought blizzard conditions to Nova
Scotia Tuesday and Tuesday night. A majority of the province 
experienced 4 to 8 hours of heavy snow, and strong northeasterly 
winds giving blowing snow and poor visibilities.

The following is a summary of snowfall amounts and peak winds 
received by Environment Canada as of 8:00 A.M. AST Wednesday.

Please note that this summary contains preliminary or unofficial 
information and does not constitute a complete or final report.

Airport observation sites
Snowfall peak wind gusts
(centimetres) (kilometres per hour)

Yarmouth 19 96
Greenwood 26 83
Halifax Stanfield 13 72
Sydney 20 78

Automated observation sites

Amherst 29 87
Springhill 15 -
Kentville 25 65
Parrsboro 17 80
Nappan 20 -
Eskasoni 14 80
Truro 15 -
Baccaro Point - 130
Brier Island - 122
Beaver Island - 122
Port Hawkesbury - 82
Grand Etang - 130
North mountain 17 85
Western Head - 78
Lunenburg - 76

Volunteers observations

Central Dartmouth 17 -
Amherst head 27 -
Kingston 17 -
Hantsport 15 -
Lower Sackville 15 -
Parrsboro 19 -
Sandy cove 22 -
Leamington 25 -

End

Weather summary for Prince Edward Island issued by Environment Canada 
at 9:14 A.M. AST Wednesday 28 January 2015.

An intense low pressure system brought blizzard conditions to Prince
Edward Island Tuesday and early today. The system spread 10 to 25 cm 
of snow over much of the province. Near zero visibilities were 
reported throughout the day.

The following is a summary of snowfall amounts and peak winds 
received by Environment Canada as of 8:00 A.M. AST Wednesday.

Please note that this summary contains preliminary or unofficial 
information and does not constitute a complete or final report.
In some cases snowfall amounts have been estimated.

Snowfall peak wind gusts
(centimetres) (kilometres per hour)

Airport observation sites

Charlottetown 28 78

Automated observation sites

East Point - 95
St peters - 80
Harrington - 83
Summerside - 95
North Cape - 93

Volunteers observations

Stratford 20 -
Wellington 33 -
New London 25 -
Miminegash 48 -
Bonshaw 29 -

End


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The big storm was supposed to miss Canada but it is snowing to beat the band here this afternoon. First real snow storm this year.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

It was always forecast to hit the Maritimes pretty hard. Not sure where you are.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Right. Global Warming causes record cold and snowstorms. The bullshit just never stops does it. Next we will have the Global Warming Ice Age.


You are confusing weather with climate, and local with global. Edmonton just had a week of above-freezing temperatures, which is rather unusually warm for them in January.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

OhGreatGuru said:


> You are confusing weather with climate, and local with global. Edmonton just had a week of above-freezing temperatures, which is rather unusually warm for them in January.


If you never heard of a Chinook.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Right. Global Warming causes record cold and snowstorms. The bullshit just never stops does it. Next we will have the Global Warming Ice Age.


2014 was the hottest year on record. Bullshit?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

This is on my reading list:
Has anyone here read it?


----------

